# Hand lining for pelagics



## keza

Thread the line through a scupper hole and paddle it around to tire it out.
When you want to land it, hook the line with your gaff to grab it.
Bungy or rubber is a must.
The hooks may give with that much pressure on the mouth.
80lb wont last if it touches the reef.
I can't break 50 but a kingy can.

Why don't you just spear the bloody thing.

Or use dynamite.

or buy your fish.

or not.


----------



## Guest

have a few of these lined up 









but


----------



## paulb

I made one of these last year, was hoping to use it on a trip to some remote islands

http://www.ifish.net/Pilar/Tuna%20Gearandhandlines.html

Definitely want gloves and a cord that won't kink and twist itself into knots. I never got a strike on mine, so I donated it.

Last year the big kings were noticeable by their absence - maybe this year they'll be back.


----------



## badmotorfinger

Are you allowed to hand line in a bream comp? That's balls.


----------



## avayak

Gatesy,
What about tying the hook straight to a downrigger. That way you can lock it off when that hoodie strikes or you need to scratch your nuts.


----------



## Junglefisher

I reckon fish through the mirage drive hole and gaff the fish when it tires sounds like the best idea. Just don't wear through the plastic with the line.


----------



## dru

Gatesy, just do it. My concern would be hitting bottom. Especially if there is a bit of swell. You'd be dragged under by Australia for sure. But muscling up with the biceps to land a king... respect.

:mrgreen: :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## Zed

Gatesy said:


> Fair points Matt, heres my list of pros v Cons
> Pro's
> 
> can actually lock up if your man fruit is big enough and your have masturbaters arm


I laughed.
So have you been conditioning, then?


----------



## badmotorfinger

Bream would fit through the live well. A good plan all starting to come together.


----------



## 3rdGen

We used to rock fish with 40-100lb handlines. Seen guys pull in groper up to 80cm with them, shouldn't be too hard to get a king in if you don't tip in the process. I'm guessing you have a SOT, maybe just sit width ways and haul it up the side?

I reckon you should only use hand lines in bream comps, at least you'd get some fight out of the buggers


----------



## SharkNett

Instead of using a bungee for a shock absorber what about the old style bamboo springer? Bamboo gets mounted vertically, maybe something like bamboo held to a length of pvc with hose clamps and mounted in a rod holder. Cord then gets wrapped around the bamboo couple times & through a slit in the tip. When a fish hits the bamboo absorbs the shock & helps set the hook.
I havbe tried using a nylon handline out of the adventure couple of times. More trouble than it was worth with line getting wrapped around peddles and just about everything else on the yak. Never managed to hook anything decent so can't comment from that perspective.


----------



## keza

I've jigged the bottom at Browns with a 500g jig.500m is a lot of line when you have to jig and wind it all the way back up.
Hooking an albacore at 200m gave me the shock of my life, I was in a rhythm


----------



## Zed

I dont think the average human needs to be fishing below 100m.
Anatomically speaking.


----------



## Barrabundy

theyakshed.com


----------



## Physhopath

Hahaha something like this,


----------



## Daveyak

.


----------



## leapyear

My old man used to be a pro years ago and has a few stories of tussles with kings with the old 100lb handlines and a piece of inner tube on the finger. The thought of being attached to a biiiiig king with no rod and reel to take the force scares the shyte out of me tbh...but with an ama it might be a different story.

On a related note a mate in a stinkboat got an 111cm(!) king from a headland wash on Sunday on a popper(!!)...and it's august?!?! If that's a very early sign of the season to come then we all might need to stock up on vb cord...


----------

